# Prop 22 Earnings Guarantee - Uber's Most Cynical Money Grab Yet?



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Hypothesis - Uber put forward its "Earnings Guarantee" during its battle against AB5 knowing that, instead of providing "benefits" for drivers as claimed, it would, on the contrary, add to Uber's revenue and bottom line. _

The reasoning behind this hypothesis is simple. Uber now takes an additional 30 cents per ride from passengers on each and every ride given in California:










Great, right!?! Uber's collecting benefit money for _me_! Right? Let's take a look at the results, for me:










A big fat $0.00. And it's been the same each week. I have probably given around 500 Uber rides since these Prop 22 "benefits" were introduced by Uber, netting Uber 500 x $0.30 = $150 in extra revenue over these past few months.

Clearly the $150 benefit money that Uber has collected from its pax has not been for me. But who was it for? In order to answer this, we need to look at the eligibility terms of the "benefits". The terms are simply that, from ping acceptance to pax dropoff, Uber guarantees that the driver will make at least 120% of minimum wage plus 30 cents per mile.

In San Francisco as a 20 percenter like me, let's look at some typical in-city trips:










Looking at these numbers, it's easy to see that I will always beat Uber's guarantee, unless I were to do (unpaid) long distance pickups. Which, as an experienced driver, I don't do. Taking the 5 mile ride for example, I would have to drive 3 miles and 9 minutes, for free, to that pickup in order for Uber's guarantee to (maybe) kick in. And I say "Maybe", because the kicker here is that Uber does not calculate the earnings guarantee on individual rides, but on a two week average. This heavily tilts things in Uber's favour because a couple of good rides can totally wipe out any guarantee money payable on any long-distance pickup rides given, leaving the driver with the big $0.00 in "benefits" at the end of the two week period.

My theory is that only the drivers who are willing to consistently drive long distances to pickups get any payment of these Prop 22 "benefits", that there are very few of these drivers, and that the $0.30 charge levvied by Uber on pax is nothing but another Uber money grab.

Uber claims 209,000 active drivers in California. If each driver gives an average of 15 rides per week, that would give Uber an extra 12.2 million dollars in revenue per quarter. I have not seen a penny of that and I believe that the vast majority of this money is retained by Uber. It's not as if these "benefits" or their distribution are officially tracked or audited as public benefits would be, so there is no forcing Uber to account for the money it receives for them in any way.

Please answer yes or no to the poll and hopefully we can (unscientifically) answer the question of whether this is Uber's best money grab yet.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber shows a sticky surge on my screen then sends a reservation request that pays out ZERO surge
When you dont take it the sticky is gone !!!!
Its costing me $100 a day at least
Not even to mention the time it takes to position oneself to get the surge to begin with....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...one would need to have driven after march 2020 for that. And now that I've paused my account I'll never find out if it is even possible to get payments for making not enough over 2 weeks.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber put forward its "Earnings Guarantee" during its battle against AB5 knowing that, instead of providing "benefits" for drivers as claimed, it would, on the contrary, add to Uber's revenue and bottom line.


Was anyone actually stupid enough to believe that Uber was lobbying millions of dollars to benefit the drivers?
(Short answer, yes 😆)


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

iPhone, swipe up, you're welcome!


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber shows a sticky surge on my screen then sends a reservation request that pays out ZERO surge
> When you dont take it the sticky is gone !!!!
> Its costing me $100 a day at least
> Not even to mention the time it takes to position oneself to get the surge to begin with....


IPhone, swipe up, you're welcome!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ...one would need to have driven after march 2020 for that. And now that I've paused my account I'll never find out if it is even possible to get payments for making not enough over 2 weeks.


How does one pause an Uber account?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Was anyone actually stupid enough to believe that Uber was lobbying millions of dollars to benefit the drivers?
> (Short answer, yes 😆)


I wonder why ya'll are stupid enough to work for a br0ke-ass3d pimp like Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder why ya'll are stupid enough to work for a br0ke-ass3d pimp like Uber.


Interesting question, but let's try to keep to the topic of the thread, please.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I wonder why ya'll are stupid enough to work for a br0ke-ass3d pimp like Uber.


If driving for Uber is "work," then you're doing it all wrong.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uber Gruber. I always like you post and answers. 
Driving for uber and making a decent buck . Is smart and hard work. Cruising to take 5 $4 rides is stupid non work. It's a donation of your time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Was anyone actually stupid enough to believe that Uber was lobbying millions of dollars to benefit the drivers?
> (Short answer, yes 😆)


Most CA drivers didn't vote in the election. Most are immigrants, and of those the majority probably aren't eligible to vote anyway.

It was the average CA citizen who voted for Prop 22 mostly because they were bombarded with a $250 million, 24/7 ad campaign of lies.

They were told they'd lose their rideshare and food delivery and they were told the drivers would "benefit" from Prop 22. So to most voters it seemed like a win-win for pax and drivers to vote yes on 22.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How does one pause an Uber account?


you cease going online. stop updating documents as they expire. That will do it, eventually. Too bad for me I just updated a bunch of them, so it will take a while before I have one due.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Most CA drivers didn't vote in the election. Most are immigrants, and of those the majority probably aren't eligible to vote anyway.


Illegal immigrants vote all the time in California.


Nats121 said:


> It was the average CA citizen who voted for Prop 22 mostly because they were bombarded with a $250 million, 24/7 ad campaign of lies.


Yep! And your typical “average CA citizen” is a _low-information_ voter on all the issues & candidates; the Prop 22s, the Newsoms, the Pelosis — and then you have those dumbass _“Orange Man bad because he tweets, so vote for Dementia Man because he has a plan to completely eradicate Covid during his first 100 days in office” _voters.
( 🤡 how’s that working out for ya? )
Yep, plenty of clueless low-information voters voting on shit they don’t understand. Meanwhile, the liberals are still whining that voting is “hard.” 😆


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Illegal immigrants vote all the time in California.


Yup.

The voter information pamphlets just mailed out for the Cali Gov Recall .... I got two of them. My wife got three.
We'll see how many ballots we get.
I will use all that I get.

I don't let my wife vote any more. She admitted some years ago to voting for Bill Clinton and I de-platformed her permanently. We should never have given women the right to vote.


.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I don't let my wife vote any more


methinks your wife barks, you have a depends moment. We know who rules that roost. 

do show us the mailing labels of each pamphlet: for tone, balance and accuracy.

btw, ballots mailed; got mine yesterday. One for me, one for wife unit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Do your duty peasants. Seal that ballot because Gavin needs your spit.


















EXCLUSIVE: Gov. Gavin Newsom Having an Affair With a High-Level Staffer


BY BRIAN HEWS • March 24, 2021 Hews Media Group- Cerritos News has learned from high-level sources that Gov. Gavin Newsom is having a romantic relationship with one of his close staffers. W…




www.loscerritosnews.net


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

don't mind him. A RED man living in a BLUE state; he can't help himself.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> don't mind him. A RED man living in a BLUE state; he can't help himself.


It's not easy living behind enemy lines. But I contribute where I can.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> methinks your wife barks, you have a depends moment. We know who rules that roost.
> 
> do show us the mailing labels of each pamphlet: for tone, balance and accuracy.
> 
> btw, ballots mailed; got mine yesterday. One for me, one for wife unit.


@SHalester Will you please debunk a video i saw yesterday?

A woman voted yes to recall and then show the envelope with two holes. If you shift the folded ballot, she claimed the results can be seen through one of the punched holes. 

Very curious if this is true.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> @SHalester Will you please debunk a video i saw yesterday?
> 
> A woman voted yes to recall and then show the envelope with two holes. If you shift the folded ballot, she claimed the results can be seen through one of the punched holes.
> 
> Very curious if this is true.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> she claimed the results can be seen through one of the punched holes.


my ballot is already gone and counted; think my wife did so as well so I have nothing to look at to confirm either way.

Is that the platform somebody will use to say this election is a fraud too? <sigh>


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> @SHalester Will you please debunk a video i saw yesterday?
> 
> A woman voted yes to recall and then show the envelope with two holes. If you shift the folded ballot, she claimed the results can be seen through one of the punched holes.
> 
> Very curious if this is true.


There _is_ a hole in the envelope used for mail-in ballots. And there are two small holes in the ballot itself. But because of the way the ballot is folded you couldn't see anything through that hole in the envelope other than the instruction. I have my ballot right here.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> my ballot is already gone and counted; think my wife did so as well so I have nothing to look at to confirm either way.
> 
> Is that the platform somebody will use to say this election is a fraud too? <sigh>


It may be. I was hoping to preempt the social media storm by asking you first hand. 

If it is true, it is a very bad look. Doesn’t mean there is anything nefarious going on but it doesn’t inspire confidence either.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> There _is_ a hole in the envelope used for mail-in ballots. And there are two small holes in the ballot itself. But because of the way the ballot is folded you couldn't see anything through that hole in the envelope other than the instruction. I have my ballot right here.
> 
> View attachment 611627


I just watched @Johnny Mnemonic video posted above and i gather some counties have ballots where the vote “may” be visible. Reverse Folding can safeguard the vote, but this is not a reasonable expectation. 

How many ways can we create to make votes vulnerable? This is beyond farcical. 

Please note: This vulnerability can be exploited by either side of the ballot question. Consequently, all fingers should be pointing at the elected/appointed officials in charge of running elections in CA.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I just watched @Johnny Mnemonic video posted above and i gather some counties have ballots where the vote “may” be visible. Reverse Folding can safeguard the vote, but this is not a reasonable expectation.
> 
> How many ways can we create to make votes vulnerable? This is beyond farcical.
> 
> Please note: This vulnerability can be exploited by either side of the ballot question. Consequently, all fingers should be pointing at the elected/appointed officials in charge of running elections in CA.


I apologize for California. Hopefully Florida will do something stupid again and take attention off of California for a little while.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I apologize for California. Hopefully Florida will do something stupid again and take attention off of California for a little while.


Odds are pretty solid that will happen also.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I apologize for California. Hopefully Florida will do something stupid again and take attention off of California for a little while.


For the record, I’m a native Californian. Not something a large percentage of current residents can say.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> How many ways can we create to make votes vulnerable? This is beyond farcical.


Apparently the holes are there so the blind can know where to sign. Don't ask me how a blind person fills out a plain paper ballot in the first place though.

Although it does seem weird, I'm more concerned with all the ballots mailed to dead people, or people that don't even live in the State any more.

Dead people almost always vote Democrat.

I'd like to see in person voting with ID, like they do in Mexico. But I can't say that publicly without being reprimanded.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Apparently the holes are there so the blind can know where to sign. Don't ask me how a blind person fills out a plain paper ballot in the first place though.
> 
> Although it does seem weird, I'm more concerned with all the ballots mailed to dead people, or people that don't even live in the State any more.
> 
> ...


I assumed the holes were to confirm the ballot was in the envelope.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> For the record, I’m a native Californian. Not something a large percentage of current residents can say.


So am I.
I was born at Alta Bates Hospital in Berkeley in 1953. My birth cert was actually signed by the founder of the hospital, Ms. Alta Bates, RN.

I've spent a very large portion of my 68 years here in California.

I apologize for Cali all the time. In my business I deal with people from all over the country, and some Canada and when they hear that I'm from Cali I get an extra 'ooooh' with a raise of an eyebrow. 

At the same time I am sad for my home state. I remember the way it used to be. Clean and fun and safe. And free. 

I am a child of the Age of Aquarius. I was there for the "Summer of Love", the real one. And now I am just sad.
The children of the Age of Aquarius have failed a once beautiful resourse.
It is gone now.

.

.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> So am I.
> I was born at Alta Bates Hospital in Berkeley in 1953. My birth cert was actually signed by the founder of the hospital, Ms. Alta Bates, RN.
> 
> I've spent a very large portion of my 68 years here in California.
> ...


I was born in Inglewood around the time of the Watts riots. Tough times from the stories my mom would tell.


----------

